

The IM Conversation In Which 19-Year-Old Zuckerberg Decided To Build Facebook - dazbradbury
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-the-im-conversation-in-which-19-year-old-zuckerberg-decided-to-build-facebook-this-years-100-billion-ipo-2012-1

======
kstenerud
Interesting how there's no discussion on his decision to pretend to work on
his other obligation, then drop the ball at the last minute in order to ensure
that they fail or are severely hobbled because they relied on him.

He even mentions that his motivation for this is to ensure that they don't get
someone else to do the work he's deliberately sabotaging due to a conflict of
interest.

